# Voice Chat in Ubuntu



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi friends , I was using Google talk in windows for the last one week and was really enjoying as all my friends use it and we talk every night using it. now , yesterday I installed Ubuntu 6.10 and found there is no google talk for linux. Is there any way that I can talk with my friends using ubuntu. I mean they using google talk and I using Linux with a software so that I can voice chat with my friends ???/
__________
hey Guys , I m also facing one more problem in ubuntu , the firefox gets closed automatically after random time. and then  when I reopen FF , it says new session or restore session ??? restore session again closes the FF and new session dont last long. whats the problem ????


----------



## mehulved (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't know if it is possible to have voice chat over GTalk in linux. But, skype surely does work. Why don't you'll use that. Unless google makes a client for Linux until then we will have to look at existing solutions.
Open firefox by typing 'firefox' in the terminal and see what error message does it give when exiting.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Nov 24, 2006)

either use ekiga (dont know if it has a windows version) or skype. skype rulez. i dont think u can use GAIM for voice chat.


----------



## planetcall (Nov 24, 2006)

Gaim is incredibly fun. Wait for sometime, it will have voice chat soon.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 24, 2006)

Get Tapioca, it supports Gtalk completely amongst others.
*tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Tapioca

Also, for the Firefox problem, try deleting your profile and create a new one. Also, do list your extensions to us so we can see what is the problem with.


----------



## mediator (Nov 24, 2006)

Ya just visit sourceforge.net and u'll find a lot of such softwares!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 24, 2006)

@qwertymaniac , tapioca download not available .  which extensions r u talking about ???

will skype work in sync with Gtalk ??


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Nov 24, 2006)

i'll ask about it to  my buddy Sean Egan. He is leading developer of gaim


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 25, 2006)

there is a plugin "amsn" for msn protocol in gaim u can use that


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 25, 2006)

I opened the firefox via terminal and recorded the error msg  on closing :
xxxx@xxxx-desktop:~$ firefox
** Message: plugin_get_value 1 (1)

** Message: plugin_get_value 2 (2)

** Message: plugin_get_value 1 (1)

** Message: plugin_get_value 2 (2)

** Message: plugin_get_value 1 (1)

** Message: plugin_get_value 2 (2)

** Message: plugin_get_value 1 (1)

** Message: plugin_get_value 2 (2)

** Message: plugin_get_value 1 (1)

** Message: plugin_get_value 2 (2)

The program 'Gecko' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
  (Details: serial 118 error_code 8 request_code 144 minor_code 3)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
xxxxx@xxxxx-desktop:~$


----------



## mehulved (Nov 26, 2006)

Browse these and see if any solution is available
*www.mail-archive.com/universe-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg07321.html
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1772099
Just google with your error message you will get lot more.
It would be good if you revert to ubuntu 6.06 as 6.10 is, to say in their words, too edgy.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

@mehul , I couldnt find the solution in those links. I have shifted to epiphany and its working just fine for me.


----------



## JGuru (Nov 26, 2006)

@Phenom, Maybe it's a bug in FireFox. You can send a bug report to Mozilla. 
 Also include the detailed error message. They will fix the problem.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 26, 2006)

for a quick n dirty solution,just move ur /home/user/.mozilla directory to somewhere else and try again!


----------



## mehulved (Nov 26, 2006)

Seems this is a problem with flash plugin. See this *launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/68911
BTW, do you have 64 bit ubuntu installed?
__________
Even the previous links I gave say the same.
And I guess that was mine problem too but I didn't really bother about it cos of exams.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

yes mehul , this is a problem with flash plugin coz whenever I visit some site/page having flash , it closes .  should I install or uninstall this plugin ??? I dont remember when I installed this plugin. how can I install / uninstall this plugin???? 
No i dont have 64 bit ubuntu.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 26, 2006)

OK it's got nothing to do with 64-bit, I had misunderstood.
I don't know what's the status of that bug for now. But, till then you will have to stick with some alternate browser. And if possible, install dapper and remove edgy. Edgy isn't something you should start with.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 26, 2006)

@mehul , I love to use bleeding edge technolgy. The problem is solved. The solution I used is:
I changed the DefaultDepth from 16 to 24 in
/etc/X11/xorg.conf

Just tell me if  this tweak will have any bad effect on my system.


----------



## eddie (Nov 27, 2006)

If you have a decent amount of RAM then you will have no problems at all with that tweak.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah that's one of the solution given in the thread. My mistake to overlook it. But, well if you really want to get to the root of linux don't go for cutting edge distro, go for slackware. Believe me you'll learn a lot. But, the catch is that you will have to spend a good amount of time reading docs. Few of those docs have been mentioned by me in the sticky.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 27, 2006)

Please tell me what exactly happened by that tweak ??? how it solved the problem ????
@eddie , I have 512 MB RAM. Is that Enough ????
@mehul , Ok , I will go for Slackware but after december as My exams are approaching and i cant spend too much time on linux / computer .


----------



## eddie (Nov 28, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Please tell me what exactly happened by that tweak ??? how it solved the problem ????
> @eddie , I have 512 MB RAM. Is that Enough ????


It should be enough. That tweak just increased the colour depth (from 16 bits per pixel to 24 bits per pixel) displayed by your monitor.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 28, 2006)

^^ and how does that solved my problem ???? how it solved flash problem ???


----------



## eddie (Nov 28, 2006)

It could be some bug in Flash code that creates problems while running at particular color depths and hence was crashing the browser.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 28, 2006)

And did anyone try tapioca? Is mic working fine under it? Voice doesn't seem to go from my end and tapiocaui doesn't seem so great.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 28, 2006)

i cudnt even find the download link for tapioca.


----------



## mehulved (Nov 28, 2006)

Here you go *tapioca-voip.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation_Guide


----------



## eddie (Nov 28, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> And did anyone try tapioca? Is mic working fine under it? Voice doesn't seem to go from my end and tapiocaui doesn't seem so great.


 Can you record your voice using arecord?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah. I can record.


----------



## eddie (Nov 28, 2006)

Tried starting it from CLI?


----------



## mehulved (Nov 28, 2006)

I have started it from CLI but no one is around rite now. I will try later and see if I get anything that can help.


----------

